# Canada masters program



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

If i decide to do my Master's program in canada, do i stand a chance in getting Canadian Permanent Residence after the school?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

javakiss01 said:


> If i decide to do my Master's program in canada, do i stand a chance in getting Canadian Permanent Residence after the school?


There is always a chance but having a Masters will only be a part of the equation. You will probably need to find pre-arranged employment.


----------



## onedegree (Sep 1, 2012)

Depending on the masters and where you study, there may be some arrangements with employers during and post studies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

More info on work permit after graduation from a Canadian institution;
Studying in Canada: Work permits for students - Working after graduation


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Make sure the course is accredited by the appropriate body such as apega for engineering in Alberta.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

javakiss01 said:


> If i decide to do my Master's program in canada, do i stand a chance in getting Canadian Permanent Residence after the school?


Here is what you could expects:

1) You would get an open work permit ones you completed provicially recognized institution for the amount of time you have been studying. 
2) Ones you got your job offer (the positive thing that you could apply to any company and they not reqire to have an LMO to hire you) you would be able to apply under PNP programms, or if you would work for 12 month after graduating, you can apply under CEC programm. 

Either way its the most proper way of thinking settling in Canada. Major changes in immigration would mostly focus on foreign students and workers in Canada.


----------

